# votata



## Schenker

Hola, este es el contexto:

"La Società Dante Alighieri è un'istituzione votata fin dal 1889 all’insegnamento e alla diffusione della lingua italiana all’estero."


----------



## irene.acler

"Votata" en este contexto significa "que se dedica a".


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao Irene!
Il De Mauro definisce "votato"
"...che si è dedicato interamente a uno scopo o a un ideale."
Nel senso della frase di cui sopra!
Cari saluti


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, entonces podría ser "que se dedica completamente a" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## yaya.mx

"Dedicada por entero" también suena bien, no?


----------



## irene.acler

Si lo dice una hispanohablante "doc", claro que suena bien!


----------



## Cristina.

Votare :*1b* v.tr. CO estens., consacrare, dedicare: _v. la propria vita alla patria_, _agli studi_ 
Votarsi: 2 estens., consacrarsi, dedicarsi a uno scopo, un ideale, ecc.: _v. al lavoro_, _v. anima e corpo allo studio_; _v. a una causa_ | _v. alla morte_, affrontare un pericolo che comporta la quasi certezza di morire

Votare/rsi significa* dedicar(se), consagrar(se), entregar(se)*.
In queste definizioni non si dice 'interamente'.
Non sempre sono intercambiabili:
Votarsi alla morte non significa 'dedicarse a la muerte' né 'consagrarse a la muerte', ma 'entregarse a la muerte'.

"...che si è dedicato interamente a uno scopo o a un ideale." 
Io lo interpreto come *consagrarse/**entregarse* (#9)= dedicarse enteramente/en cuerpo y alma. (qui rende meglio 'que se ha consagrado/entregado a un objetivo o ideal').

E poi si potrebbe dire 'votata completamente'


----------



## Mariano50

Grazie per il chiarimento, Cristina, la frase l'ho estratta direttamente dal De Mauro e mi sembra più che adatta per esprimere i compiti e fini molto circoscritti della società Dante Aligieri:

vo|tà|to  
 " 3 agg. CO che si è consacrato, che si è dedicato interamente a uno scopo o a un ideale: _un uomo v. al sacrificio_ ."
Penso che "dedicarsi" abbia un significato più generico o blando di "votarsi":
Dedicarsi alla musica è molto differente dal votarsi alla musica, perciò il rafforzativo "interamente".
Ma sono aperto a tutte le opinioni!
Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

Mariano50 said:


> Grazie per il chiarimento, Cristina, la frase l'ho estratta direttamente dal De Mauro e mi sembra più che adatta per esprimere i compiti e fini molto circoscritti della società *Dante Alighieri*:


Piccola svista! 

El pobre de Dante...!


----------



## Mariano50

Grazie Sabrinita , el pobre fui yo con Dante nel liceo !!


----------



## Schenker

Gracias a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## Cristina.

Mariano50 said:


> Penso che "dedicarsi" abbia un significato più generico o blando di "votarsi":
> Dedicarsi alla musica è molto differente dal votarsi alla musica, perciò il rafforzattivo "interamente".


Sapevo benissimo che la definizione era stata estratta dal DeMauro, ma non sempre dobbiamo tradurre letteralmente:
_si è dedicato interamente a uno scopo o a un ideale._
A mio avviso può essere tradotto sia come 'se ha dedicado completamente' sia come 'se ha entregado'.


Dedicar(DRAE) :1. tr. *Consagrar*, destinar algo al culto religioso o también a un fin o uso profano . 
3. tr. Emplear, destinar, aplicar. U. t. c. prnl.

Io soltanto posso parlare dal punto di vista spagnolo, e credo sia uguale o quasi uguale a quello italiano.
Irene lo ha tradotto con 'dedicarse' e sa perfettamente che dedicarsi = dedicarse e consacrarsi= consagrarse.

Tu hai detto *dedicarse por completo*, che è lo stesso di *consagrarse* o* entregarse*, e certamente più enfatico di 'dedicarse'.

_votarsi al lavoro =_ entregarse al trabajo (io non direi dedicarse al trabajo, perché è presupposto che tutti lavorano o devono lavorare), e consagrarse al trabajo mi suona peggio di entregarse al trabajo_._

_votarsi anima e corpo allo studio _= vanno bene tutte e 3 (dedicarse en cuerpo y alma in questo caso va benissimo perché "en cuerpo y alma" enfatizza per sé e rende l'idea)

_votarsi a una causa _= vanno bene tutte e 3_ (_ma consagrarse o entregarse enfatizzano l'idea)

Come ho già detto, 'entregarse' e 'consagrarse' rendono meglio il concetto di votarsi (a mio parere) che dedicarse ( quest'ultimo può riferirsi a emplearse/destinarse, ma non per forza intensamente come comportano gli altri 2)


----------



## Neuromante

A mí, la verdad es que "Consagrada" me parece demasiado fuerte. En español tiene un matiz de "entregarlo todo a una causa" que no creo que la Dante Alighieri tenga. Juana se Arco se consagró a restaurar el Delfín, no se dedicó a restaurarlo. Suele identificarse con hacer sacrificios, que no tienen porque ser de caracter material.

En este caso yo optaría por.
*Dedicada por entero *como dice Yaya
*Completamente dedicada* Rectificando un poco a Irene, (Con el orden cambiado, por la sonoridad, y sin reflexivo que así no tiene cabida) espero que no te moleste es solo cuestión de gustos.


----------



## irene.acler

Claro que no me molesta, faltaría más !


----------



## Cristina.

Dedicar(DRAE) :1. tr. *Consagrar*, destinar algo al culto religioso o también a un fin o uso profano . 
Votare :*1b* v.tr. CO estens., *consacrare*, dedicare: _v. la propria vita alla patria_, _agli studi_ 
Votarsi: 2 estens., *consacrarsi*, dedicarsi a uno scopo, un ideale, ecc.: _v. al lavoro_, _v. anima e corpo allo studio_; _v. a una causa_ | _v. alla morte_, affrontare un pericolo che comporta la quasi certezza di morire


Bueno, consagrar(se) está contenido tanto en la definición española como en la italiana.
(ya sé que forma parte de la explicación)

Lo que ocurre es que "consagrarse" normalmente se asocia al ámbito religioso, y más a cosas que a personas.
En el ejemplo de la asociación Dante Alighieri suena mejor dedicarse que entregarse, y muchísimo mejor que consagrarse.
*Consagrar(se) *: *Dedicarse *con especial esmero y atención alguien o algo a un determinado fin. También prnl.: _consagrarse al estudio, a los pobres_.© Espasa Calpe, S.A.

Parece que consagrar(se) se usa preferentemente con personas, no con entes o entidades.


----------

